# Install Netatalk.v2.2_beta4 - compilation error



## vinkler (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, 
I am trying to install the beta version of Netatalk

```
./configure
..
Ok
make
../../sys/netatalk/at.h:73: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_short'
../../sys/netatalk/at.h:93: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_char'
../../sys/netatalk/at.h:122: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_char'
socket.c: In function 'recv_fd':
socket.c:539: warning: implicit declaration of function '__CMSG_ALIGN'
socket.c:578: error: 'u_long' undeclared (first use in this function)
socket.c:578: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
socket.c:578: error: for each function it appears in.)
socket.c: In function 'send_fd':
socket.c:630: warning: implicit declaration of function 'CMSG_LEN'
socket.c:632: error: 'u_long' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/netatalk-2.2-beta4/libatalk/util.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/netatalk-2.2-beta4/libatalk.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/netatalk-2.2-beta4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/netatalk-2.2-beta4.
```
I go here:
http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3324618&group_id=8642&atid=108642
I make

```
./configure --without-acls
.
Ok
make
.
error as before
```
Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2011)

net/netatalk

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

